# Crown XLS1000 Drivecore



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone have a Crown XLS1000 Drivecore or another in the series? I was looking at this amp to drive a pair of subwoofers. Pros, cons?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately we don't have much membership experience on the pro side of things. :dontknow: I hope you do find what you're looking for though. And if you do, let us know how it turns out. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe that would make a fine unit for driving a sub and at decent price it also has features that the older model do not have. I've got some XLS802's waiting for use and can tell by there build they are some stout units,really they wouldn't be any different then using any other Pro-amp for sub duties.:T


----------



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

you might want to check out the DIY subwoofer section. i use a Crown CE1000 to drive a 15inch sub. You might want to look into something larger. I always try to have double the power than what you need, this will give you the best sound and it won't over work your amp.


----------

